# Sherwin Williams "Visible Solutions" report



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not saying necessarily that you painted wrong, but I would think that if the paint was sticking to the roller and not letting go, you would have been able to paint more than 150 sq. ft, and it would not have dripped...

SirWired


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 25, 2008)

Hard to explain what exactly happened. You wouldn't like that paint, trust me. It did NOT go on nicely.


----------



## Pro Color (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybe a different form of application?


*ProColorLLc.com*


----------



## fremar (Jan 13, 2009)

*sherwin williams viisble solutions*

I just got done using the worst ceiling paint ever. Plasmech is 100% correct.. This is a thick paint extremely hard to work with. It does not even look white as it is drying. We paid a lot of money for something that does not work period!!! Thank God I only bought one gallon to try it out never had such a hard time painting before. It went nowhere at all one gallon painted barely a small kitchen and dining room area. Do not waste your time or money on this horrible paint..I am also going to be writing to Sherwin Williams company.. Will be using Pratt and Lambert for the walls and never going to be buying any Sherwin Williams paint again. I sure wish I would have researched this paint first..


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

fremar said:


> I just got done using the worst ceiling paint ever. Plasmech is 100% correct.. This is a thick paint extremely hard to work with. It does not even look white as it is drying. We paid a lot of money for something that does not work period!!! Thank God I only bought one gallon to try it out never had such a hard time painting before. It went nowhere at all one gallon painted barely a small kitchen and dining room area. Do not waste your time or money on this horrible paint..I am also going to be writing to Sherwin Williams company.. Will be using Pratt and Lambert for the walls and never going to be buying any Sherwin Williams paint again. I sure wish I would have researched this paint first..


FYI, Pratt & Lambert is owned by Sherwin, as is Duron, Dutch Boy, Minwax, Thompsons, Purdy, White Lighting, and several others.

SirWired


----------



## Bubbagump (Apr 10, 2008)

Never tried the stuff, so I can't comment... but a halogen work light aimed at the ceiling to see the wet paint glare and roller lines has always worked for me.


----------



## fremar (Jan 13, 2009)

*SirWired*

Yes I know that SW has bought those companies and may not have changed the formula for Pratt and Lambert..Now we went down to Ace and bought a gallon of Accolade and a huge difference it works like its supposed to work..I just wanted anyone who is interested in trying SW ceiling paint what a hard time I had with it..The Accolade is great and drying evenly so I will be sticking to the P & L paint..:thumbsup:


----------



## maliamw (Feb 13, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I painted a ceiling with Sherwin Williams "Visible Solutions" paint. This is the stuff that is violet when you put it on, then turns white. Here's my report. Note: I am NOT a professional painter. However, I have done many a high quality paint job that would rival a so-called "professional" jobs.
> 
> OK, first off yes it does go on violet and it does turn white. Problem #1 is that it only stays violet for maybe 60 seconds, then it quickly becomes a very very pale violet, white from some angles. OK so much for the color indicator, it's too short lived. I now basically have a gallon of regular ceiling paint that I paid too much for...
> 
> ...


Sherwin Williams Visible Solutions -- same terrible experience. Apllied first coat using a Power trigger paint stick. Paint went on with the dotted pattern of the paint roller core. Could not smooth it out. Color indicator is far to short-lived. Tried a second coat to smooth and cover the dotted first coat pattern -- still very uneven finish. Used a gallon to cover a 12 fot by 12 foot ceiling, 2 coats. Dumb enough to blame myself and the roller, went to the S-W store, bought a second gallon and a new longer naph roller. went to a standard roller and paint tray. Two coats later (total of 4) still unacceptable.

This stuff is terrible. I generally like the local S-W store convenience, personnel and products but this experience may end that.

Mike


----------



## fremar (Jan 13, 2009)

*send email*

I was ticked off enough to send S&W a email message..they answered back I suggest you do the same. I charged the paint good thing. As I was reading the response from S&W email. The manager at the S&W store called on the house phone and said he was sorry. We went back up they gave us a free gallon of Classic Ceiling paint and took it off the charge. But we still had to redo the kitchen ceiling again so it didn't pay for the labor..we did finish the rest of the house with Pratt and Lambert accolade why they don't take this off the shelves is beyond me and the manager agrees something is wrong with this paint..What you can do is send this link and hope it opens for them showing them people are disgusted with this paint. As far as I know they have not YET changed the formula for Pratt and Lambert. It was not your fault that it would not cover..Good Luck with a response they will or should respond to your email within a day or two.


----------



## RaleighJ (Feb 22, 2009)

*Sherwin Williams Purple Ceiling Paint Does Not Work*

I wish I had read these threads. I just painted the ceiling of a bedroom with the Sherwin Williams color changing ceiling paint. It was impossible to roll on evenly. It seemed like spots were being missed, and that's exactly what happened. The paint does not stick evenly to the ceiling. It almost smears off of the roller and leaves extremely uneven texture on the ceiling - some smooth spots some rough spots. After completing the ceiling in THREE hours, I left it to dry overnight. The next day, I looked at the ceiling and you could see roller marks everywhere.

I took photos and went back to the store and complained, and they immediately gave me a gallon of top quality ceiling paint and a new roller for free. When I asked if I just needed to put on another coat of the color changing stuff, the sales clerk said - no way, steer clear of the paint - although she stated they had not heard of any problems with the paint (yea, right).

I applied the new ceiling paint (the non-changing variety) and it went on very easily and took about ONE hour to apply. However, I have now put two coats on and still can't get a seamless look on the ceiling. I have painted many ceilings and have NEVER had a problem like this. This is clearly a defective product. DO NOT USE. I have now spent five hours on a ceiling that should have taken one to paint and it still looks like ****. I am now thinking the only way to fix it is to sand, prime, and repaint.


----------



## maliamw (Feb 13, 2009)

*Recovery steps*

RaleighJ,

Attempted to reply yesterday but don't see any evidence that the message went through.

I tried sanding -- latex paints are essentially impossible to sand to remove surface roughness and that was confirmed agan this time. Decided to skim coat with light joint compound. Tried using a combination of a 8 inch blade for application followed immediately with a pass or two with a " Magic Trowel" (12 inch wide ). Did it in steps of approximately 4 foot by 4 foot areas. Concluded that I could spread and smooth well enough with the blade and stopped using the Magic Trowel (It may be a good tool, but I did not need any more new challenges to conquer).

Followed up by sanding using drywall sander that attaches to a shop vac. Used 150 grit initially, switched to 120 and did not go back to the 150. I made a dust trap with a 4 or 5 gallon dry wall pail and lid plus some plastic pipe (material left from an installation of a central vac system) the system is like HD and Lowes sell but the larger pipe and hose maintain more of the air flow of the vac. Very effective. When I am finished, I let the dust collect to the bottom, pour off the cloudy water. I'm left with a residue in the pail which I scoop out, bag and put in the garbage (don't want this stuff in my septic system or on the ground.) 

After sanding I wiped the ceiling with a clean damp sponge. Becasue I used the vacum sander there was very little dust to wipe off. Primed with S-W drywall primer. Allowed primer to dry severaql hours and then applie S-W Classic 99 Flat White. ( S-W provided two gallons as an exchange for the two gallons of Visible Solution that started this sage - they even offered to help with sanding which I appreciated but did not accept.)

The Classic 99 Flat white went on very easily and the ceiling now looks satisfactory (although I just found a 3 inch by 3 inch spot that I missed with the roller. Even with Halogen lights it can be challenging to be sure even and complete cover.

I continue to be very satisfied with the personnel at the local S-W store and will continue to be a customer.

Hope this is helpful or at least encouraging. I'll watch for a comment on how you make out.

Mike


----------



## jan crotts (Mar 5, 2009)

I am painting latex over latex on an inside wall painted 2 years ago, The wall is in perfect shape, just want to change color from gold to cream. Would just painting 2 coats of latex paint be as successful as using a colored primer under 1 coat of paint. I am geting mixed advice that a primer is neceessary and others that it is not. In both cases, I would have to use 2 coats. Whatever you say is what i will do.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

jan crotts said:


> I am painting latex over latex on an inside wall painted 2 years ago, The wall is in perfect shape, just want to change color from gold to cream. Would just painting 2 coats of latex paint be as successful as using a colored primer under 1 coat of paint. I am geting mixed advice that a primer is neceessary and others that it is not. In both cases, I would have to use 2 coats. Whatever you say is what i will do.


I think you should start a new topic... you won't get much attention under this one, as it isn't related to your question.

To go from gold to cream, you should be just fine with 2 coats of paint, assuming the current paint is in good shape and not a builder flat. (Since it is gold, it probably is a repaint instead of builder paint.) Pastel-base colors of quality paints usually have excellent hide by themselves, and do not require any help from a primer.

I would never do 1 prime, 1 paint, under any circumstances; you would probably end up with insufficient hide, as primer usually does not hide existing color well at all. (Unless the primer is specifically designed to do so, and most aren't.)

SirWired


----------



## rabbitdog (May 19, 2009)

*Visible Solutions*

*I'm glad I found this thread. I thought I was crazy in thinking that Visible Solutions was no good. I thought there was something wrong with me. I have done my share of painting ceilings and have never had a problem with the Classic 99 Ceiling paint, so I thought I'd try the Visible Solutions. Couldn't be much different...right? Wrong! It is the worst paint I ever used. And the more I tried to fix the paint job, the worst it got. The color change thing is worthless, and the paint just doesn't go on right and it ends up looking like you used about 3 different paints. This is from someone who has used Sherwin Williams paint for the last 30 years.*


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you all for reporting. I'm about to paint my house and I've decided to stay away from sherwin williams.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I started to buy the visible solutions and guy behind the counter stopped me. Sold me the Classic 99 Ceiling flat instead. He says he wishes they didn't even sell the VS(conceded it wasn't a very good product). The Classic 99 went on very nice despite my horrible painting skills. There were a few roller marks but I'm sure it was from my techinique(lack of) and my using a high hide primer when I didn't need to.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

newbpainter said:


> Thank you all for reporting. I'm about to paint my house and I've decided to stay away from sherwin williams.


Sherwin Williams makes many fine products with many fans on this board (including myself)... this one product happens to not be one of them, but this is no reason to avoid the entire product line.

SirWired


----------

